
Unconditional Basic Income Based on Ethereum - HairyGing3r
https://hack.ether.camp/idea/unconditional-basic-income
======
compil3r
>> My dream: This new Ethereum based token system eventually would replace the
CHF (Swiss Franc). Let us transform UTOPIA into REALITY. >>

Well...

